
China is building a GitHub alternative called Gitee - ceohockey60
https://techcrunch.com/2020/08/21/china-is-building-its-github-alternative-gitee/
======
t0mmyb0y
Could it possibly be crappier than github??? Stay tuned to find out. Github is
on the way out so this may replace it?!?

